# Do many women not mind wimpy guys?



## nofun (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm a wimp. I'm shy, self-conscious and reserved. I am also afraid of confrontations for fear they might become physical. I wonder if that is a big reason I have difficulty finding women who want to date me. 

I have thought that maybe if I reduced my fear of being in a fight, I might become more confident, assertive and fun to be with. 

I have tried martial arts and boxing classes a number of times. On several occasions I took classes about six months then quit. I found it difficult to learn the techniques and didn't enjoy going to the classes.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

It's no woman's ideal. 

Being confident is does not mean you will get every girl you want, but lacking confidence will kill off your chances with most girls who may actually like you.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I can only talk from my experience, so far they really don't. Every time a girl was interested in me was when I had a little bit of confidence in me, but unfortunately that doesn't happen often and they tend to just drop me like a bad habit when they see that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't mind shy, but "wimpy" is not really a turn on for me.

You can be shy and still be able to stand up for yourself (kind of like me, I'm reserved but if someone crosses the line I see red).

I couldn't date a guy who would not defend me or himself...the whole purpose of a man is to have him protect you.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

calichick said:


> I don't mind shy, but "wimpy" is not really a turn on for me.
> 
> You can be shy and still be able to stand up for yourself (kind of like me, I'm reserved but if someone crosses the line I see red).
> 
> I couldn't date a guy who would not defend me or himself...*the whole purpose of a man is to have him protect you.*


I don't agree with that one bit. I could easily say the whole purpose of a woman is to have her protect you and still wouldn't make any sense. A man doesn't have a purpose based on what you want.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

thirdcoming said:


> I don't agree with that one bit. I could easily say the whole purpose of a woman is to have her protect you and still wouldn't make any sense. A man doesn't have a purpose based on what you want.


Everyone and everything has a purpose based on evolutionary upbringing. Men have always fended for women; they compete, they protect, they love.

The hormone Testosterone causes these natural reactions which you can classify based on genders. The female hormone causes a tend and befriend type of behavior (thus why women are often nurturing and seen as more gentle)

Anyways I'm a firm believer in romanticized notions and that is my preference in men.

Also if I have more balls to get into a fight defending myself, there is a huge problem if he wouldn't be able to do the same. I don't expect to be the man in the relationship.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

> I have tried martial arts and boxing classes a number of times. On several occasions I took classes about six months then quit. I found it difficult to learn the techniques and didn't enjoy going to the classes.


It's your choice. Do you want to be a wimp who lives an exercise-free lifestyle or do you want to be strong? Being a man takes work.

Oh, and toughening up doesn't just involve working out and practicing karate. You need to practice speaking up and eye contact.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

thirdcoming said:


> I don't agree with that one bit. I could easily say the whole purpose of a woman is to have her protect you and still wouldn't make any sense. A man doesn't have a purpose based on what you want.


To answer the question of the OP, That depends people are okay with different things.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, I consider myself shy, reserved, self-conscious. That doesn't make me a wimp. I used to get mad at a drop of a hat. I can count the number of times with one hand I actually got in any fight. It's really all about posturing most of the time. Most dudes don't really want to fight.

I used to get smacked around by my parents and elder siblings.. There wasn't much my peers could do to top that. I would sort of factor the possibility of getting whooped in any confrontational situation.. However, a group confrontation is always scary for anyone. 

Does all of this score points with the females? Most will be scared of you, and you'll only attract the ones who will break your heart.

My advice: baby steps. start by telling off those who get to you. If you're too afraid to look people in the eye, look at their eyebrows. They can't tell the difference.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd rather be with a "wimp" than with a guy who's constantly looking for a fight. No woman _needs_ a man to protect her unless she's wheelchair-bound/has some sort of physical "disability" where she requires a strong man to carry her or her things... A woman who says she needs that is simply trying to fulfill a little girl fantasy.

The only quality that I find a huge turnoff in a guy (or anyone, really) is indecisiveness. You don't need to fight a man to prove your "manhood" or masculinity. Actually, you'd be a bigger man if you didn't fight.


----------



## nofun (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't recall being in a situation that was anything close to a fight many years, so perhaps it's not that important. But people can tell that I'm a mild mannered person, not at all tough.

I can speak up and make eye contact with people in normal situations. I work at a library and when people talk too loud or sleep, I ask them to stop. I don't know if that makes me less wimpy.



moroff said:


> Well, I consider myself shy, reserved, self-conscious. That doesn't make me a wimp. I used to get mad at a drop of a hat. I can count the number of times with one hand I actually got in any fight. It's really all about posturing most of the time. Most dudes don't really want to fight.
> 
> I used to get smacked around by my parents and elder siblings.. There wasn't much my peers could do to top that. I would sort of factor the possibility of getting whooped in any confrontational situation.. However, a group confrontation is always scary for anyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I think the best type of man is a man who is meek, but will go muther****ing Wolverine on anyone who would try to hurt his loved ones.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

A girl on a SA website wants a section dedicated to her? Wait a second... come again?


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

calichick said:


> I don't mind shy, but "wimpy" is not really a turn on for me.
> 
> You can be shy and still be able to stand up for yourself (kind of like me, I'm reserved but if someone crosses the line I see red).
> 
> I couldn't date a guy who would not defend me or himself...*the whole purpose of a man is to have him protect you*.


That sounds very stereotypical. 
I don't need to feel protected by a male, I'm an independent person and can defend and look after myself. I don't see the purpose of a man to protect me, but that we care for each other and love each other blah blah blah blah. But not to solely protect me because I'm a female :roll

This evolutionary **** dictating to male and female behaviour is beginning to get annoying. Because it definitely isn't always true. I feel like certain things are drilled into us by culture.
Even Simone de Beauvoir said "You are not born a woman, you are MADE a woman"


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

hmnut said:


> It's no woman's ideal.


Pretty much this.

/thread

Oh and like what Moroff said.

Most women say they like "strength" but they get frightened at the first sign of aggression (even if it's not directed at them). I speak from experience, so take that as you will.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> /thread
> 
> ...


What do you mean? As in, when men get into fights in front of them?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Gracie97 said:


> What do you mean? As in, when men get into fights in front of them?


Pretty much


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Pretty much


In my opinion, I'd just cheer on hoping my man would win.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

What a laugh...

To put it short, a lot of women prefer to feel protected, but there is also a few who don't mind as long as you are neutral. Others don't care whatsoever if you are both very attracted emotional-wise~

Because diversity actually exists.

Also depends on your definition of wimp. Being shy isn't wimpy imo, but others could say differently. Not being buff isn't wimpy, again opinion.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lynvana said:


> What a laugh...
> 
> To put it short, a lot of women prefer to feel protected, but there is also a few who don't mind as long as you are neutral. Others don't care whatsoever if you are both very attracted emotional-wise~
> 
> ...


Sometimes the guys who act all strong and buff, can actually be the biggest "wimps", compared to some shy males who get flaming furious and fight their asses off if someone tries to seriously hurt them but especially someone that they love.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wimpy? I think confidence is an important factor for both sides of a relationship, and if you're wimpy you're probably not too confident, so probably not most. I'm sure there are some exceptions though.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Like others mentioned, I dislike aggression/violence (it freaks me out), and would rather guys/people avoid it whenever possible (no matter who/what the target is or why). I largely prefer calm/collected men to those that can't seem to control their anger.

Also, I don't consider those traits (shy, reserved, self-conscious) "wimpy" at all. I can't say I find it attractive when a guy self-identifies as "wimpy", though; it betrays low self-esteem and a lack of confidence.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Gracie97 said:


> That sounds very stereotypical.
> I don't need to feel protected by a male, I'm an independent person and can defend and look after myself. I don't see the purpose of a man to protect me, but that we care for each other and love each other blah blah blah blah. But not to solely protect me because I'm a female :roll
> 
> This evolutionary **** dictating to male and female behaviour is beginning to get annoying. Because it definitely isn't always true. I feel like certain things are drilled into us by culture.
> Even Simone de Beauvoir said "You are not born a woman, you are MADE a woman"


Feminism much? lol

Like I said I'm a firm believer in romanticized gender roles and I find the "stereotypical" male to be very attractive. I like them to be raw, athletic, strong, firm, masculine, etc. What's so wrong with gender roles anyway? The only type of people to contest it are those that to make a point of going against the grain and against tradition.

I am perfectly fine to embrace my feminine side, I do like to have a man have power over me, I think it's incredibly sexy. I am 100% for embracing our identities for whatever they are. Good for ya if you want to be the dominant one in the relationship :lol


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I think everyone prefers more assertive types, male or female. But there are exceptions on both sides.

I think it's stupid in 2013 to expect a man to fight like in the movies, like knocking somebody out just for looking and **** like that. But most people want somebody who is an equal to them socially and **** like that.


----------



## Iceveltor (Jul 1, 2013)

Women don't want a man who is cowardly for the most part but its not a reason a woman wont date you.

However when stuff like the following happens, if your a woman without any family around you might need help dealing with disgusting human beings.

My little sister was constantly harassing her with nasty language for reasons like "these leaves are from your f**king tree you need to come get this s**t off my lawn." he was a short guy 5'4 or so and not very big. her boyfriend was over 6 foot and well built but he didn't want to 'cause more trouble'. She eventually called me and I went and told him if my sister had anymore trouble from him one of us was going to end up in the hospital. she didn't have any more trouble with him.

I have only ever been in a fight once in my life, and after I cried because I hurt someone... so if I can posture any damn fool can.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, um, don't try and get into fights. You know how easily you can seriously damage someone, right?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

cafune said:


> Like others mentioned, I dislike aggression/violence (it freaks me out), and would rather guys/people avoid it whenever possible (no matter who/what the target is or why). I largely prefer calm/collected men to those that can't seem to control their anger.
> 
> Also, I don't consider those traits (shy, reserved, self-conscious) "wimpy" at all. I can't say I find it attractive when a guy self-identifies as "wimpy", though; it betrays low self-esteem and a lack of confidence.


Yeah. There's nothing wrong in avoiding a fight, although honestly running away wouldn't be a turn on for me either.


----------



## nofun (Sep 27, 2008)

By wimpy I mean not confronting someone out of fear. For example, if someone shoved me on the street; or jumped ahead of me in line, I don't know if I'd do anything.

I haven't met many women who seemed very interested in me. I can only guess why. It could be because I seem wimpy, or maybe because I'm not very confident or enthusiastic. Luckily I finally met a woman who seems to like me as I am. She said: "You're gentle. You wouldn't hurt a fly". But the relationship may not last forever.



Lynvana said:


> What a laugh...
> 
> To put it short, a lot of women prefer to feel protected, but there is also a few who don't mind as long as you are neutral. Others don't care whatsoever if you are both very attracted emotional-wise~
> 
> ...


----------



## nofun (Sep 27, 2008)

I do exercise, but I'm middle-aged and have been having issues with my shoulders that makes it hard to lift heavy weights.

I kind of hate to devote many hours per week for a year to try to learn some kind of self-defense training. I have trouble really enjoying life. I don't look forward to spending a big chunk of time doing something that I have disliked in the past. But it could be worth if it lessened my fear of fighting.



BiagioScanz444 said:


> It's your choice. Do you want to be a wimp who lives an exercise-free lifestyle or do you want to be strong? Being a man takes work.
> 
> Oh, and toughening up doesn't just involve working out and practicing karate. You need to practice speaking up and eye contact.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

They don't "mind it", but they'd never date a guy that's "wimpy" more than once. Any girl that says she would is 100% lying.

The good news is, that's something you can change. Hit the gym and "man up"! Then all you have to do is stand up for yourself when you need to.


----------



## nofun (Sep 27, 2008)

So are you saying I just need to build up my body and I'll feel more confident? I suspect I would need more than that, like self-defense training.



The Enclave said:


> They don't "mind it", but they'd never date a guy that's "wimpy" more than once. Any girl that says she would is 100% lying.
> 
> The good news is, that's something you can change. Hit the gym and "man up"! Then all you have to do is stand up for yourself when you need to.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

_[ "By wimpy I mean not confronting someone out of fear. For example, if someone shoved me on the street; or jumped ahead of me in line, I don't know if I'd do anything.

I haven't met many women who seemed very interested in me. I can only guess why. It could be because I seem wimpy, or maybe because I'm not very confident or enthusiastic. Luckily I finally met a woman who seems to like me as I am. She said: "You're gentle. You wouldn't hurt a fly". But the relationship may not last forever." _]

For some reason I can't quote you NoFun.

But to answer, I wouldn't mind. I'd like to feel strong and protective of my own man. He would be in fact someone I love, and I love to guard, shield and help those I care about.



calichick said:


> Feminism much? lol
> 
> Like I said I'm a firm believer in romanticized gender roles and I find the "stereotypical" male to be very attractive. I like them to be raw, athletic, strong, firm, masculine, etc. What's so wrong with gender roles anyway? The only type of people to contest it are those that to make a point of going against the grain and against tradition.
> 
> I am perfectly fine to embrace my feminine side, I do like to have a man have power over me, I think it's incredibly sexy. I am 100% for embracing our identities for whatever they are. Good for ya if you want to be the dominant one in the relationship :lol


Did you really just say that is feminism? That is opinion.

If you enjoy being hidden underneath a blanket in comparison to your companion, feel free to squirm under. That life isn't for everyone. Learn to respect others and get off your imaginary high horse, because posting laugh emoticons doesn't make you funny.

I have no problem with romance. Too bad your 'perfect' ideals of what that word means can't apply to everyone else :'C


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Being a 'wimp' doesn't equate to just avoiding physical confrontation. In fact, avoiding fights can show maturity and sensibility.
I'm a wimp because I'm too scared to leave my house, apply for a job, talk to my parents, use the telephone etc.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

By wimpy I take it you mean passive? Not aggressive?

I am often attracted to men who are rather passive.


----------



## nofun (Sep 27, 2008)

nofun said:


> Since confrontational situations don't arise very often, especially when you are middle-aged; I wonder if being wimpy is not so important. I guess people can tell that I don't seem like someone who is likely to fight back in a confrontation though.





Lynvana said:


> _[ "By wimpy I mean not confronting someone out of fear. For example, if someone shoved me on the street; or jumped ahead of me in line, I don't know if I'd do anything.
> 
> I haven't met many women who seemed very interested in me. I can only guess why. It could be because I seem wimpy, or maybe because I'm not very confident or enthusiastic. Luckily I finally met a woman who seems to like me as I am. She said: "You're gentle. You wouldn't hurt a fly". But the relationship may not last forever." _]
> 
> ...


.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lynvana said:


> Did you really just say that is feminism? That is opinion.
> 
> If you enjoy being hidden underneath a blanket in comparison to your companion, feel free to squirm under. That life isn't for everyone. Learn to respect others and get off your imaginary high horse, because posting laugh emoticons doesn't make you funny.
> 
> I have no problem with romance. Too bad your 'perfect' ideals of what that word means can't apply to everyone else :'C


......how she/he gets hidden underneath a blanket from I want my man to protect me beats me.

I mean, I'm probably making more money/more independent and self sufficient than 90% of the people here...

Anyways, I know men like validation from average women so please feel free to disregard any of my posts. I'm not here to spread lies or infantile tales.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

What I'd worry about in a relationship with a shy, self-conscious, and reserved guy with SA is that there wouldn't be much reciprocation in a relationship. That's why my last relationship (with just such a guy) ended, though I hoped after a few months things would start to improve.

After getting to know him better and waiting I had to accept that I'd picked someone with no real identity, no opinions to share, and no willingness to seek me out as opposed to waiting for me to initiate and carry the conversations to a level beyond how our days went. That's the single fastest and most efficient way to make me feel unwanted, uninteresting, and unworthy of your time while also draining me of energy.

In a general sense, I believe you'd do better to work less on becoming tougher or more "alpha" and more on becoming an enjoyable companion. This doesn't mean aggression or even being a social butterfly, but having some social skills, ability to share initiative, and identity of your own that you can use to appeal to women and hopefully found a functional relationship on instead of one held together by posturing. When you have an identity and are capable, through self-esteem and social skills, of expressing that, you're more able to search for and identify people who want what you're offering as well as to forge connections with them.

Being shy, self-conscious, or reserved doesn't necessarily mean you won't be able to do that, but the more self-inhibiting traits you add the harder it becomes and the less other people are able to know you. Someone who's reserved may still be able to socialize fairly well and just won't share their inner thoughts and feelings easily, but they'll still meet a number of people to choose from to try to get closer to. Add in shy, self-conscious,_ and _anxious, and it becomes much harder for them to do any of those things.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

If they can fix things I can't then i dont mind.


----------



## nofun (Sep 27, 2008)

That's encouraging. I think I have some social skills, but I don't have much enthusiasm for things; or motivation for developing skills for hobbies or activities. I mostly feel lonely and want to be with a woman.



asphodel said:


> What I'd worry about in a relationship with a shy, self-conscious, and reserved guy with SA is that there wouldn't be much reciprocation in a relationship. That's why my last relationship (with just such a guy) ended, though I hoped after a few months things would start to improve.
> 
> After getting to know him better and waiting I had to accept that I'd picked someone with no real identity, no opinions to share, and no willingness to seek me out as opposed to waiting for me to initiate and carry the conversations to a level beyond how our days went. That's the single fastest and most efficient way to make me feel unwanted, uninteresting, and unworthy of your time while also draining me of energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

calichick said:


> What's so wrong with gender roles anyway? The only type of people to contest it are those that to make a point of going against the grain and against tradition.
> 
> I am 100% for embracing our identities for whatever they are.


I agree with this sentiment. The natural system of masculine and feminine roles has been condemned in the name of political correctness and it's a shame. No one should be made to feel enslaved or brainwashed for wanting to have power in their hands or in the hands or another. This is especially true for men who've forgotten what it means to feel comfort and pride in their nature given identities.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

nofun said:


> So are you saying I just need to build up my body and I'll feel more confident? I suspect I would need more than that, like self-defense training.


Yep anything, but the strength helps. You can't brake bricks if you can only bench 20 pounds. Anyone who tells you differently doesn't know wtf they're talking about.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

I cant respect or date a wimp aka *****.*** punk

How do you even live? How do you expect to raise kids or defend your future wife? You need to man up. If i even feel like i can beat my mans *** then I am never staying with him.

Women hate that, even shy ones.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

cinnamonqueen said:


> I cant respect or date a wimp aka *****.*** punk
> 
> How do you even live? How do you expect to raise kids or defend your future wife? You need to man up. If i even feel like i can beat my mans *** then I am never staying with him.
> 
> Women hate that, even shy ones.


You really shouldn't make such huge statements, trying to encompass all women. Even the term "man up" makes me cringe. Although I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

cinnamonqueen said:


> I cant respect or date a wimp aka b.itch.as.s punk
> 
> How do you even live? How do you expect to raise kids or defend your future wife? You need to man up. If i even feel like i can beat my mans as.s then I am never staying with him.
> 
> Women hate that, even shy ones.


> Implying you can't defend yourself
> Implying you can't raise your own damn kids just fine (if you can't, do us all a favor and don't get pregnant thanks)
> Implying you can't live without a muscle-mass to support you
> Implying women should go for meat-heads

OK.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm sure some women like "whimpy" men (probably the dominant type of women).

Personally, I love "manly men"--> clean cut beard/facial hair, tall, strong (not too muscular), likes the typical stuff like sports and maybe range shooting (I'm not into guns, but it's something about living in GA). But they have to have a "soft" side too, like having a passion for art or cooking.

...OMG. I pretty much described the guy that I have a crush on right now even though I know I SHOULDN'T desire him.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lynvana said:


> > Implying you can't defend yourself
> > Implying you can't raise your own damn kids just fine (if you can't, do us all a favor and don't get pregnant thanks)
> > Implying you can't live without a muscle-mass to support you
> > Implying women should go for meat-heads
> ...


exactly.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't like aggressive men. I find men's use of violence to solve their problems to be stupid. Very stupid, actually. I like shy guys. I don't care if a guy is self-conscious. I could relate to him better, and I've always enjoyed trying to help pick people up. I would make him feel special and loved. I wouldn't view him as weak. I like guys who are kind, gentle, and don't change themselves to be whatever society says a man should be like. 

I don't care for any of that "manly" bull****. :no

That's just me though. I don't try to speak for all women, like some women do.


----------



## Beauty and the Beast (Jun 27, 2013)

well, i think
if you realy love her then you will do the best you can to make your love survive even if it means to gain that confidence for her, go with your gut to make things happen and not down feelings.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Saving you guys the trouble.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=220809


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Glass Child, dont ever qoute me again your response was dumbest thing I have ever read.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Beauty and the Beast said:


> well, i think
> if you realy love her then you will do the best you can to make your love survive even if it means to gain that confidence for her, go with your gut to make things happen and not down feelings.


+1

Live out of love, not fear.

But don't become someone you don't WANT to be just because you want someone's attention.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I would simply advise you don't make it obvious even if you are "a wimp". Though it's tough to fake it. Maybe if you have a female family member or something you can get her to help you put on a convincing show.

Unfortunately, that's only going to work short-term. Even if you get a date, she's eventually going to see the real you.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> I don't mind shy, but "wimpy" is not really a turn on for me.
> 
> You can be shy and still be able to stand up for yourself (kind of like me, I'm reserved but if someone crosses the line I see red).
> 
> I couldn't date a guy who would not defend me or himself...the whole purpose of a man is to have him protect you.


no offence but the that's a bit of a sexist belief. in my experience, the girls who are really hung up on you sticking up for yourself are the ones that will say 'are you going to let him talk to me like that?' and deliberately try and get you in fights as if their desire to feel protected trumps your desire not to be beaten up. to say you prefer men who protect you is one thing, to say that that's the entire purpose of a man is a bit much. It's like saying the entire purpose of a woman is to cook and clean...


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

btw I'm a 'wimpy' guy and have met women who are specifically into it. it's generally because they want a guy who'll be a doormat and they can order about though. I think its the type of guy that really domineering women go for


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> no offence but the that's a bit of a sexist belief. in my experience, the girls who are really hung up on you sticking up for yourself are the ones that will say 'are you going to let him talk to me like that?' and deliberately try and get you in fights as if their desire to feel protected trumps your desire not to be beaten up. to say you prefer men who protect you is one thing, to say that that's the entire purpose of a man is a bit much. It's like saying the entire purpose of a woman is to cook and clean...


I guess he missed the part where I said I embrace gender roles :stu

And believe me darling, if you knew me, I do the fighting. I am a pretty [email protected]#$ ugly s*on of a b**** if someone pisses me off to the point of *rage* (but none of you could pick up on that here I'm sure :lol). I have no tolerance for anyone who offends my family or I and I will give them a piece of something and make them feel like a worthless piece of crap.

I just need him to be able to do the same. It's only fair. Plus I think it's really attractive because when men get defensive, it's as if they're marking their territory. So romantic..:b


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

This reminds me of that scene when Louis C.K. is on a date and this high school kid tries to start a fight with him, and Louis being the sensible logical mature 40 year old man, chooses not to fight a kid. So he b***hes out and relents and lets the kid walk over him. Then his date confides to him that really turned her off and that she thinks they should call it a night. She's an older mature woman, and she's aware, it's a primitive feeling, yet she can't help herself.

To answer your question, yes women in general prefer men who are capable of defending themselves, be it physical or verbal. Don't be a doormat, be a fighter. It sucks but the world isn't fair, now is it?

http://gawker.com/5615717/high-school-bully-emasculates-louis-ck

My whole life, I've been raised and told to treat others with respect. I learned the hard way that too much will get you no where, you must fight back when challenged. If a bully is making fun of you, and pointing out your flaws, fight back and point out his. Chances are he's insecure and possess more undesirable qualities than you, because he's attempting to draw negative attention away from him, and pass it to you. I sometimes give people a piece of my mind if they make it their agenda to attack me and I'm aware they're not joking. I am a very vindictive person, and have a lot of hatred bottled up, I'm sometimes just looking for an excuse to put a d-bag in their rightful place.

Real men don't go looking for fights, yet when it comes down to it, and the situation is appropriate and demands or rather calls upon you to stand up for yourself and what you believe in, you must seize the opportunity.

A true gentleman does not resort to violence, he'll utilize sarcasm and witty remarks. People in general suck and will prey upon the weakness of others in order to feel superior. Others will flock to these so called "alpha" males, these are the type of people you should avoid, they are not worth your time. Give them a piece of your mind and then walk away. It'll only make them look worse if they try to push the matter further and make a scene out of it.

I've always been sickly and weak and I'm becoming more and more jaded over the years from trial and error. I just hope I don't look in the mirror one day and realize I've become the very thing I've despised all these years...


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

I love debats on men and women. It's so much more entertaining than tv could ever be! :clap

And I feel bad for guys sometimes. All this "be a real man," "man-up" and "manly-man" stuff is just a huge pressure headache.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Basically what_ Malek_ and _Jaded_ both just said speaks the truth.

I want to be able to stand up for the people I love, but a lot of women don't care much about that if the same isn't returned for them. I think that feeling 'protected' by your man is just a bonus, not a requirement, but whatever. The world speaks otherwise apparently.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I ironically enough, just watched an episode of Supernatural and Dean had this virus or something that made him into a wimp temporarily. What an odd coincidence. How fortuitous.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> I guess he missed the part where I said I embrace gender roles :stu
> 
> And believe me darling, if you knew me, I do the fighting. I am a pretty [email protected]#$ ugly s*on of a b**** if someone pisses me off to the point of *rage* (but none of you could pick up on that here I'm sure :lol). I have no tolerance for anyone who offends my family or I and I will give them a piece of something and make them feel like a worthless piece of crap.
> 
> I just need him to be able to do the same. It's only fair. Plus I think it's really attractive because when men get defensive, it's as if they're marking their territory. So romantic..:b


Gender roles are just a way of trying to dictate to people how they should be really. You can't apply evolutionary logic to it because man has surpassed biological evolution and now improves via technological and social evolution, part of the latter arguably being scrapping the need to pressure women to all be housewives and men to be knuckle-dragging Neanderthals who jump into fights the minute anyone says anything slightly derogatory towards their girlfriends


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> Gender roles are just a way of trying to dictate to people how they should be really. *You can't apply evolutionary logic to it because man has surpassed biological evolution *and now improves via technological and social evolution, part of the latter arguably being scrapping the need to pressure women to all be housewives and men to be knuckle-dragging Neanderthals who jump into fights the minute anyone says anything slightly derogatory towards their girlfriends


LOL that statement is definitely going down in _The Big Book of How the Way the World Works_ by Dr. Seuss.

Dear, society can change. Technology can change. Language can change. Dynamics can change. Politics can change. Medicine can change.

However, the day our biology fails to characterize the basic function of our gender is the death of living species. You can apply evolutionary law to EVERYTHING. You think you have surpassed 'biological evolution'? You are merely a nonessential fragment in the whole timeline of what the human race is progressing towards.

Man, please tell me you're not American, people already have a really bad view of us and saying that we have stopped evolving and have turned to manmade functionality to replace biological law is just...:no no


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bravery and self understanding can earn you the respect of others and the art of self defense comes in many forms.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

calichick said:


> Plus I think it's really attractive because when men get defensive, it's as if they're marking their territory. So romantic..:b


This appeals to my primitive ape mind.... but I wouldn't just beat my chest at any male who offered the slightest challenge. I will only fight when it is necessary to protect my female or others. I'm not the jealous or possessive type but I will do what I have to if it becomes necessary to protect her. I would hope any future girlfriend would not look down on me for being primitive or brutish simply because I want to protect her. I may be an ape but I'm an educated ape, and will do what I have to according to my rational assessment, whether that involves fighting or something else.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> This appeals to my primitive ape mind.... but I wouldn't just beat my chest at any male who offered the slightest challenge. I will only fight when it is necessary to protect my female or others. I'm not the jealous or possessive type but I will do what I have to if it becomes necessary to protect her. I would hope any future girlfriend would not look down on me for being primitive or brutish simply because I want to protect her. I may be an ape but I'm an educated ape, and will do what I have to according to my rational assessment, whether that involves fighting or something else.


Well yes that was kind of what I was referring to. Not overly aggressive or violent type men but men who you know you can count on to have your back. From what I'm interpreting from some people in this thread, they would run away cowering in a situation of conflict. I mean, if I have higher levels of testosterone than my man, it's just not going to work out. It all boils down to compatibility in the end.

What some of us women will do men, is that we will test you by trying to make you jealous, if you don't seem to care about it or seem unaffected that is not a good thing. Women know that men are naturally territorial and defensive and while being laid back can be a good thing, it can also show her...that you're just really not that into her. Which may be the case.

Same goes for men in regards to women. Yes, men like the chase. The girl, there's something about her. She's spectacular, she seems unattainable but it's possible in the eyes of a man. However, it is necessary for her to throw out a bone every once in awhile in order to keep his interest from completely giving up and moving on to the next girl. There has to be something tangible there in order to give him a reason to try. There is such a thing as *too* hard to get. Men like a challenge, but they also like to have their egos stroked every once in awhile.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> LOL that statement is definitely going down in _The Big Book of How the Way the World Works_ by Dr. Seuss.
> 
> Dear, society can change. Technology can change. Language can change. Dynamics can change. Politics can change. Medicine can change.
> 
> ...


Aside from the fact that whether or not we are still evolving is a subject of great debate amongst scientists with evidence in both directions (read this http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2002/feb/03/genetics.research) and to attempt to ridicule somebody for saying that we have stopped evolving demonstrates a complete lack of any scientific knowledge, you've misinterpreted what I am saying. I'm not saying that we've stopped evolving, as whether or not this is true has no bearing whatsoever on any of this. I'm saying that the importance of biological evolutionary factors is now secondary to the role of technological and social evolution. Men originally needed to be aggressive, able to fight, etc. to protect themselves from predators, rivals, etc. Now in the first world, we live in relatively threat-free societies and have access to guns. So to say that the purpose of men is to somehow act as an ego trip for women who like men to fight for them is a bit of a strange statement to make... 'darling'.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> This appeals to my primitive ape mind.... but I wouldn't just beat my chest at any male who offered the slightest challenge. I will only fight when it is necessary to protect my female or others. I'm not the jealous or possessive type but I will do what I have to if it becomes necessary to protect her. I would hope any future girlfriend would not look down on me for being primitive or brutish simply because I want to protect her. I may be an ape but I'm an educated ape, and will do what I have to according to my rational assessment, whether that involves fighting or something else.


The term _ape_ makes me want to cringe. If people honestly think themselves this way it's like saying "I'm no better than an animal." Animals don't have what we humans have, emotions and consciousness. And if you're just going to focus on primitive instincts what's the point of being in a relationship or caring what others may think. Just do what you want or think is right instinctively and forget about the rest.



calichick said:


> Well yes that was kind of what I was referring to. Not overly aggressive or violent type men but men who you know you can count on to have your back.


Having someone's back isn't an instinct, it's a conscious choice made through emotions. It's not the same as a man or anyone for that matter reacting instinctively to aggression or hostility. It's a habbit, reflex...



calichick said:


> I mean, if I have higher levels of testosterone than my man, it's just not going to work out. It all boils down to compatibility in the end.


I think I agree with this, not that women can't be stronger in certain areas than men, but for most of the relationship he does need to step up and be the dominate one.



calichick said:


> However, it is necessary for her to throw out a bone every once in awhile in order to keep his interest from completely giving up and moving on to the next girl. There has to be something tangible there in order to give him a reason to try. There is such a thing as *too* hard to get. Men like a challenge, but they also like to have their egos stroked every once in awhile.


I'll have to make a mental note of this


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> Aside from the fact that whether or not we are still evolving is a subject of great debate amongst scientists with evidence in both directions (read this http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2002/feb/03/genetics.research) and to attempt to ridicule somebody for saying that we have stopped evolving demonstrates a complete lack of any scientific knowledge, you've misinterpreted what I am saying. I'm not saying that we've stopped evolving, as whether or not this is true has no bearing whatsoever on any of this. I'm saying that the importance of biological evolutionary factors is now secondary to the role of technological and social evolution. Men originally needed to be aggressive, able to fight, etc. to protect themselves from predators, rivals, etc. Now in the first world, we live in relatively threat-free societies and have access to guns. So to say that the purpose of men is to somehow act as an ego trip for women who like men to fight for them is a bit of a strange statement to make... 'darling'.


This is classic.

First off, referencing any type of logic whatsoever from a site that posts articles like "_Pop's poisonous princess' Rihanna v 'sloppy menopausal mess' Liz Jones_" just has no basis in reality. The Guardian of all sites you could use is one of the most nonlegitimate "news" sites on the web comparable only to the tabloids.

It really is a testament to how self centered and self righteous our species is...this whole discussion of how evolution has......._stopped_. I've never even heard this issue debated in the first place but it's pretty funny. Not going to lie.

Also, you might want to investigate a little on exactly what evolution is. As in, steady growth. Change. Development. Once you link that to our basic primitive instincts, you will start to understand some of the social dynamics of the world. How society functions. It can be enlightening and may even help you in these kinds of situations as it has me. Understanding the instincts that we have evolved from will help you to simplify "complex" human behavior and the psychology of how we interact with eachother. (Also once again I notice you are hung up on the literal definition of the word fighting, as in violent altercations with others. Protect does not equate to that, we are using it in a more figurative tone)


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> However, it is necessary for her to throw out a bone every once in awhile in order to keep his interest from completely giving up and moving on to the next girl. There has to be something tangible there in order to give him a reason to try. There is such a thing as *too* hard to get. Men like a challenge, but they also like to have their egos stroked every once in awhile.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> This is classic.
> 
> First off, referencing any type of logic whatsoever from a site that posts articles like "_Pop's poisonous princess' Rihanna v 'sloppy menopausal mess' Liz Jones_" just has no basis in reality. The Guardian of all sites you could use is one of the most nonlegitimate "news" sites on the web comparable only to the tabloids.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? The Guardian is a national broadsheet newspaper. I don't think I'm going to bother reading the rest of this post.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

calichick said:


> Well yes that was kind of what I was referring to. Not overly aggressive or violent type men but men who you know you can count on to have your back. From what I'm interpreting from some people in this thread, they would run away cowering in a situation of conflict. I mean, if I have higher levels of testosterone than my man, it's just not going to work out. It all boils down to compatibility in the end.
> 
> *What some of us women will do men, is that we will test you by trying to make you jealous, if you don't seem to care about it or seem unaffected that is not a good thing.* Women know that men are naturally territorial and defensive and while being laid back can be a good thing, it can also show her...that you're just really not that into her. Which may be the case.
> 
> Same goes for men in regards to women. Yes, men like the chase. The girl, there's something about her. She's spectacular, she seems unattainable but it's possible in the eyes of a man. However, it is necessary for her to throw out a bone every once in awhile in order to keep his interest from completely giving up and moving on to the next girl. There has to be something tangible there in order to give him a reason to try. There is such a thing as *too* hard to get. Men like a challenge, but they also like to have their egos stroked every once in awhile.


Lol, the only girl I've ever dated tried doing that to me and I was so "affected" that I ended up dumping her.:roll


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> What some of us women will do men, is that we will test you by trying to make you jealous, if you don't seem to care about it or seem unaffected that is not a good thing. Women know that men are naturally territorial and defensive and while being laid back can be a good thing, it can also show her...that you're just really not that into her. Which may be the case.


My gf told me she had a girl's night out on the 4th, and then mentioned that her cousin invited some guys to hang out with them. Even though I'm the most laid back dude, I immediately got jealous and mad for no reason. Even if nothing happened, the feeling was still there.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This discussion with Lazer is seriously mind boggling to me.

It's almost like a theory combining that of evolution and creationism and saying that we *did* evolve, however now we are *perfect*.










Seriously. Has anyone heard this before? Is there such a term as crevolution? :clap Reason why I love SAS! You guys kill me.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> Seriously. Has anyone heard this before? Is there such a term as crevolution? :clap Reason why I love SAS! You guys kill me.


I like using the term: de-evolving. Because I think that's we're were headed...sadly.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JadedJade said:


> Having someone's back isn't an instinct, it's a conscious choice made through emotions.


"I am also *afraid* of confrontations for fear they might become physical."

This is not a conscious choice but an instinct. Having someone's back directly relates to being able to face confrontations and defend yourself. Not even talking about relationships but just individual defense mechanisms. It is innate.



JadedJade said:


> I'll have to make a mental note of this


I've learned the hard way unfortunately throughout my life...



JadedJade said:


> I like using the term: de-evolving. Because I think that's we're were headed...sadly.


I tend to think that as well =[


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> Lol, the only girl I've ever dated tried doing that to me and I was so "affected" that I ended up dumping her.:roll


Case in point. It's a testament to how strong the relationships was.



ManOfFewWords said:


> My gf told me she had a girl's night out on the 4th, and then mentioned that her cousin invited some guys to hang out with them. Even though I'm the most laid back dude, I immediately got jealous and mad for no reason. Even if nothing happened, the feeling was still there.


hahaha so what did you end up doing on the 4th?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> hahaha so what did you end up doing on the 4th?


I went to Watts to hang with the bros.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> This discussion with Lazer is seriously mind boggling to me.
> 
> It's almost like a theory combining that of evolution and creationism and saying that we *did* evolve, however now we are *perfect*.
> 
> ...


Again, what are you talking about? I've already made it pretty clear that I have never said that evolution has stopped.



> Aside from the fact that whether or not we are still evolving is a subject of great debate amongst scientists with evidence in both directions (read this http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/20...etics.research) and to attempt to ridicule somebody for saying that we have stopped evolving demonstrates a complete lack of any scientific knowledge, you've misinterpreted what I am saying. I'm not saying that we've stopped evolving, as whether or not this is true has no bearing whatsoever on any of this. I'm saying that the importance of biological evolutionary factors is now secondary to the role of technological and social evolution. Men originally needed to be aggressive, able to fight, etc. to protect themselves from predators, rivals, etc. Now in the first world, we live in relatively threat-free societies and have access to guns. So to say that the purpose of men is to somehow act as an ego trip for women who like men to fight for them is a bit of a strange statement to make... 'darling'.


Please stop now...


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> "I am also *afraid* of confrontations for fear they might become physical."
> 
> This is not a conscious choice but an instinct. Having someone's back directly relates to being able to face confrontations and defend yourself. Not even talking about relationships but just individual defense mechanisms. It is innate.
> 
> ...


The thing is confronting people all the time is a bit of a foolish type of thing to do to be honest. I remember when I was in prison when I was younger and everybody told me 'stand your ground. don't take any ****.' I totally ignored it, put up with a bit of **** and stayed on everyone's good side. It served me fine and I came out unscathed. Another kid who'd never been locked up before came in and got told the same thing. He took it on board and ended up getting his head kicked in pretty much constantly and slitting his wrists (he survived luckily). From what I've observed, all this macho 'never back down' stuff leads to a lot of trouble. Easy for women to endorse it when it's usually guys they get involved in it tbh.


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Lazercarp1 said:


> Men originally needed to be aggressive, able to fight, etc. to protect themselves from predators, rivals, etc. Now in the first world, we live in relatively threat-free societies and have access to guns. So to say that the purpose of men is to somehow act as an ego trip for women who like men to fight for them is a bit of a strange statement to make... 'darling'.


All of that still applies although not exactly how you've phrased it. Men may no longer need to fight physically (not always true) but you do have to be aggressive and fight mentally and/or with body language.

Most women are naturally submissive so having a dominant man around is still very helpful in a lot of day to day situations.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sphere said:


> All of that still applies although not exactly how you've phrased it. Men may no longer need to fight physically (not always true) but you do have to be aggressive and fight mentally and/or with body language.
> 
> Most women are naturally submissive so having a dominant man around is still very helpful in a lot of day to day situations.


Women are capable of defending themselves on a mental / body language level just as well as men on the whole. I don't think most women do have submissive personalities.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

calichick said:


> Well yes that was kind of what I was referring to. Not overly aggressive or violent type men but men who you know you can count on to have your back. From what I'm interpreting from some people in this thread, they would run away cowering in a situation of conflict. I mean, if I have higher levels of testosterone than my man, it's just not going to work out. It all boils down to compatibility in the end.


God help you if you think because a man is completely against confrontation you have more testosterone than him. Actually ... damn, god help you if you have come to the conclusion that you have more testosterone than _*any*_ man. You most definitely need to see a doctor about that, *ASAP*.



calichick said:


> What some of us women will do men, is that we will test you by trying to make you jealous, if you don't seem to care about it or seem unaffected that is not a good thing.


Been a while since you been with someone, eh? That type of sh*t is just going to piss a guy off that's not still in high school. I hope you try that the next time you get involved with someone. You know, you could probably make a game out of it. Like, see how long it takes for him to leave you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> Again, what are you talking about? I've already made it pretty clear that I have never said that evolution has stopped.
> 
> Please stop now...


"_Man has surpassed biological evolution_" implies that man has exceeded/is outside of how far evolution can take us. AKA evolution is of no longer ANY importance to us. Don't try to backtrack on your words.

Biological evolutionary factors are not second to any kind of man-made structure in society. The evolution of biological instincts characterizes our every actions and our neurological structures, what we desire, and what we need, who we are, our purpose in life. This is #1.

I don't even understand what you mean when you say this is secondary to "technological and social evolution." . . . Seems to be a serious misunderstanding of what biology actually is on your part.



ManOfFewWords said:


> I went to Watts to hang with the bros.


Nice.


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Everyone's different, I'm sure there are woman that either doesn't mind wimpy guys, or even like them for various reasons (domineering would be one ) but it's probably less common since most society do expect man to be more or less on the tougher side. 

But in general (well depend on the culture too I suppose) women would want a man that can protect her should the need arise. And really if you care about someone you should be able to put their safety above yours. It's not just about women, what if one day you have a kid and their safety is threatened, you can't just tucktail and run...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> God help you if you think because a man is completely against confrontation you have more testosterone than him. Actually ... *damn, god help you if you have come to the conclusion that you have more testosterone than any man.* You most definitely need to see a doctor about that, *ASAP*.


Because you are speaking for every man correct?

Glad this isn't WebMD, it sure would send a whole lot of people with chemical dysfunction down the gutter.



Life Aint No Joke said:


> Been a while since you been with someone, eh? That type of sh*t is just going to piss a guy off that's not still in high school. I hope you try that the next time you get involved with someone. You know, you could probably make a game out of it. Like, see how long it takes for him to leave you.


I've done it before and did kind of make a game out of it. It was quite funny actually.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> I've done it before and did kind of make a game out of it. It was quite funny actually.


Do you have pictures???


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JadedJade said:


> Do you have pictures???


Of the guy? He was pretty hot but that would most likely be an invasion of privacy.

Was dumb as a rock though. Those kind of people are fun for about a week.

*Reels in the narcissism* haha


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> Of the guy? He was pretty hot but that would most likely be an invasion of privacy.
> 
> Was dumb as a rock though. Those kind of people are fun for about a week.
> 
> *Reels in the narcissism* haha


No, I mean of the game you made out of it. I want to see how fun it is. :boogie

_


calichick said:



What some of us women will do men, is that we will test you by trying to make you jealous, if you don't seem to care about it or seem unaffected that is not a good thing.

Click to expand...

_ 
_^This game!_


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

calichick said:


> Because you are speaking for every man correct?
> 
> Glad this isn't WebMD, it sure would send a whole lot of people with chemical dysfunction down the gutter.


God, you're f*cking ignorant. I was just about to go through the trouble of finding articles online to show you what male testosterone levels are in prepubescent years, and then show you what adult female testosterone levels _should be_, just so you could see how great the difference is. Then, I realized you're just on here spewing bull sh*t just for the sake of spewing bull sh*t.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JadedJade said:


> No, I mean of the game you made out of it. I want to see how fun it is. :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> _^This game!_


Lol nope no pictures. I wasn't so concerned at the time with catching it on film.

I was a bit of a masochist back then. Pain hurt so much it felt good.

That guy's temper wasn't so bad though. This other guy was in to verbal degradation. I was having an anxiety attack one night but also withdrawing a certain amount of pleasure from it.

God if they thought people with SA weren't weird enough...:lol


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> Lol nope no pictures. I wasn't so concerned at the time with catching it on film.
> 
> I was a bit of a masochist back then. Pain hurt so much it felt good.
> 
> ...


Maybe next time you'll hire a camera crew! I'll pay!

Ha, ha! I'm starting to dig the fact I have SA. If not I'd be missing all this fun here. :teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> God, you're f*cking ignorant. I was just about to go through the trouble of finding articles online to show you what male testosterone levels are in prepubescent years, and then show you what adult female testosterone levels _should be_, just so you could see how great the difference is. Then, I realized you're just on here spewing bull sh*t just for the sake of spewing bull sh*t.


It's 200 ng/dl vs. 70, don't worry I did the research prior. Still doesn't negate anything.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JadedJade said:


> Maybe next time you'll hire a camera crew! I'll pay!
> 
> Ha, ha! I'm starting to dig the fact I have SA. If not I'd be missing all this fun here. :teeth


Well aren't you the interesting character...I feel like you wouldn't stone me to death if you knew about my adulterous past.

You have a fetish for voyeurism or something? Or just prone to not judge? Or bored on a Saturday night and passing time?

Which is it?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

And trust me, it's not all fun and games.

A lot of us are seriously mental.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It seems like you were just using having "higher levels of testosterone than my man" as a figure of speech moreso than a scientific argument. 

Calichick, in what scenarios would you expect a man to defend you?


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> Well aren't you the interesting character...I feel like you wouldn't stone me to death if you knew about my adulterous past.
> 
> You have a fetish for voyeurism or something? Or just prone to not judge? Or bored on a Saturday night and passing time?
> 
> Which is it?


No one's past is perfect or free of ugly things. Besides, wasn't Marry Magdalene a prostitute or something. Jesus still thought it was worth sparing her from a stoning.

Lol. No, sex isn't as valuable to me as most of the world. If it happens, it happens, it not...*shrugs* There are more important things to focus my concerns about.

I don't like judging people. I feel it isn't my place. In fact, I have a special ability...I can see all points of view to everything. I'm fascinated by opinions, even those some people claim are insane, ill-logical, mad, unrealistic, delusional. Who cares. It's a point a view and someone went through something to come to it and with a little bit of effort I can usually figure it out. I want to figure it out.



calichick said:


> And trust me, it's not all fun and games.
> 
> A lot of us are seriously mental.


That's what I like about it. Sane people aren't as much interesting as the insane ones. At least...I think so.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> It seems like you were just using having "higher levels of testosterone than my man" as a figure of speech moreso than a scientific argument.
> 
> Calichick, in what scenarios would you expect a man to defend you?


I was yea, but I like being right. lol

Protect is the better description. Women are more susceptible to be the victims of crime. I'm a very paranoid/fearful person and with good reason. Besides that, in the usual circumstances. I tend to have a lot of people who dislike me in real life. (surprise, surprise). I've been in a few altercations myself.

Also another thing, when you're with a man, you have less of _other men_ being persistent with you.

As a female in this world, the moment you step out the door, you're on the meat market. When you're taken, men keep their distance.

Besides the actual scenarios, it also relates to the feeling of being protected, and being safe. Cared for, etc. This is directly related to men wanting to feel...._needed_. Men have their biological urges as well.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JadedJade said:


> No one's past is perfect or free of ugly things. Besides, wasn't Marry Magdalene a prostitute or something. Jesus still thought it was worth sparing her from a stoning.
> 
> Lol. No, sex isn't as valuable to me as most of the world. If it happens, it happens, it not...*shrugs* There are more important things to focus my concerns about.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way and said those very words, something along _eccentricity_ a few days ago....I met a female many years ago who went into great detail on her life adventures of manipulating men as a hobby at 18 years.

I don't necessarily agree with it but found it to be fascinating in that it reveals her story in a way and what pushed her to contrive these intricate plots.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

calichick said:


> And trust me, it's not all fun and games.
> 
> A lot of us are seriously mental.


Jodi Arias mental or ...?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> I was yea, but I like being right. lol
> 
> Protect is the better description. Women are more susceptible to be the victims of crime. I'm a very paranoid/fearful person and with good reason. Besides that, in the usual circumstances. I tend to have a lot of people who dislike me in real life. (surprise, surprise). I've been in a few altercations myself.
> 
> ...


That's reasonable and normal. As long as you're not lying about your well being or safety being violated just to instigate a situation where your man feels he needs to defend you. Then again, I hear girls get a kick out of that sort of thing.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> I feel the same way and said those very words, something along _eccentricity_ a few days ago....I met a female many years ago who went into great detail on her life adventures of manipulating men as a hobby at 18 years.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with it but found it to be fascinating in that it reveals her story in a way and what pushed her to contrive these intricate plots.


That's interesting. You know sometimes I freak people out when I tell them how curious about things I am. Especially the dark kind of things. I recently came across some articles about astrology and suddenly felt my opened-mind extending even further. I don't 100% believe in astrology, but some of the concepts were so intriguing I felt like the universe was opened to me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

When I was in 7th grade, there was an instance where I felt the need to defend my girl. As I was walking my girlfriend to class, a couple of idiots told one of the retarded kids to pester my girl as we were walking. So the kid starts annoying her and I tell him to beat it, but he keeps being persistent. In that moment I wanted to push him away, but at the same time I thought it would seem like such a dick thing to do to a disabled kid. My male instinct overrode my rational thinking and I shoved him out of the way. He couldn't keep his balance and ended up falling flat on his back. As much as I regret doing that, my innate sense of self wouldn't allow me to compromise my girlfriend's safety.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SilentWitness said:


> Jodi Arias mental or ...?


Not quite no. Just general traumatic events in life can alter your sense of morality and perspective. Anxiety, distortions, depression, obsessions, combine that with the power you have as a female and you often succumb to the temptations.

Faith people. Faith.

I'm sure all of you have a story. God is my story now. I am a God fearing lady.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> That's reasonable and normal. As long as you're not lying about your well being or safety being violated just to instigate a situation where your man feels he needs to defend you. Then again, I hear girls get a kick out of that sort of thing.


They do yes.

The question is do men secretly get a kick out of it as well?


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> When I was in 7th grade, there was an instance where I felt the need to defend my girl. As I was walking my girlfriend to class, a couple of idiots told one of the retarded kids to pester my girl as we were walking. So the kid starts annoying her and I tell him to beat it, but he keeps being persistent. In that moment I wanted to push him away, but at the same time I thought it would seem like such a dick thing to do to a disabled kid. My male instinct overrode my rational thinking and I shoved him out of the way. He couldn't keep his balance and ended up falling flat on his back. As much as I regret doing that, my innate sense of self wouldn't allow me to compromise my girlfriend's safety.


Wow, well done. The world needs more people like you, who are willing to stand up to patently dangerous children with Down syndrome or severe autism.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JadedJade said:


> That's interesting. You know sometimes I freak people out when I tell them how curious about things I am. *Especially the dark kind of things. *I recently came across some articles about astrology and suddenly felt my opened-mind extending even further. I don't 100% believe in astrology, but some of the concepts were so intriguing I felt like the universe was opened to me.


That is where you and I separate my friend. :lol

I have turned to God although I am still very interested in the psychology behind human behavior, things like that.

I believe that if you lack guidance in life, you can have a bit of closure by being able to handle whatever obstacle is thrown at you. Faith in the bigger picture.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Tensor said:


> Wow, well done. The world needs more people like you, who are willing to stand up to patently dangerous children with Down syndrome or severe autism.


That was 14 years ago. I was a kid. I'm not proud of what I did. I'm just telling a recount of what happened. You weren't in that situation, so why judge me?


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> That is where you and I separate my friend. :lol .


Seriously? After how you dominate the threads I would of thought you'd grab at the chance to debate on any topic? dark or light.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> That was 14 years ago. I was a kid. I'm not proud of what I did. I'm just telling a recount of what happened. You weren't in that situation, so why judge me?


So...have you done anything really immoral is the question.

It's a common trend for people with social anxiety to try to compensate for their delayed development in life by lowering their natural threshold for taking risks that can at times be potentially catastrophic.

Am I right or am I right? But I'm assuming just from reading some of your posts that you didn't grow up with social anxiety above a..estimating it at around 50. Mild to moderate.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> They do yes.
> 
> The question is do men secretly get a kick out of it as well?


If I or someone undeserving receive permanent physical damage to the face or body, is it really worth your temporary pleasure?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> So...have you done anything really immoral is the question.
> 
> *It's a common trend for people with social anxiety to try to compensate for their delayed development in life by lowering their natural threshold for taking risks that can at times be potentially catastrophic.*
> 
> Am I right or am I right? But I'm assuming just from reading some of your posts that you didn't grow up with social anxiety above a..estimating it at around 50. Mild to moderate.


That's so true.

It was mild to moderate overall, but there were many stretches where my SA was quite severe.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> If I or someone undeserving receive permanent physical damage to the face or body, is it really worth your temporary pleasure?


I personally would never do that.

But one has to ask, for the 'educated ape' why would violence be the first resort ? :teeth



JadedJade said:


> Seriously? After how you dominate the threads I would of thought you'd grab at the chance to debate on any topic? dark or light.


I can wax spirituality, superficiality and sexuality all in the same thread but I think that we are turning this thread into a random thought of the day. lol

Anyways I'm off. Good night!


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> I can wax spirituality, superficiality and sexuality all in the same thread but I think that we are turning this thread into a random thought of the day. lol
> 
> Anyways I'm off. Good night!


Oh wait, sorry, I think there was a misunderstanding. When you said "That is where you and I separate" you meant how we differ? not that you were no longer going to debate or discuss things with me?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> I personally would never do that.
> 
> But one has to ask, for the 'educated ape' why would violence be the first resort ? :teeth


Further strengthening that biological instincts come first. :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

JadedJade said:


> Oh wait, sorry, I think there was a misunderstanding. When you said "That is where you and I separate" you meant *how we differ*? not that you were no longer going to debate or discuss things with me?


Yes that's what she meant.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Yes that's what she meant.


Gah! I'm really, really stupid sometimes...


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

It's all contingent on her definition of wimpy of course. This is why it's important for you to just talk with each other and do a little interrogation now and then to find out what type of person they are.

Do not despair, there is still hope!


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> "_Man has surpassed biological evolution_" implies that man has exceeded/is outside of how far evolution can take us. AKA evolution is of no longer ANY importance to us. Don't try to backtrack on your words.
> 
> Biological evolutionary factors are not second to any kind of man-made structure in society. The evolution of biological instincts characterizes our every actions and our neurological structures, what we desire, and what we need, who we are, our purpose in life. This is #1.
> 
> ...


I've explained EXACTLY what I meant by this. To reiterate again: I don't think biological evolution has stopped. Maybe try arguing with someone like Professor Steve Jones of the University of London about this. I'm sure you'd fare well. You might also want to tell him about that obscure, unreliable news site The Guardian that is quoting him. I'm sure he will have never heard of it, what with it only being the country's second largest newspaper and everything.

Surpassed doesn't mean replaced or negated either. You seem to be struggling here so I'll help you. How long do you think it would take for us to evolve the means to fly from one country or another? Or travel at 60 mph? Technological innovations can achieve what evolution takes thousands of years to do within a much, much shorter space of time. Therefore technological evolution has surpassed biological evolution.

As for social evolution, mankind has come to admire people who traditionally would not have had alpha male status, which has benefitted us immensely. You say man's 'purpose' is to throw his weight around but who do you think is more beneficial to society; the likes of Bill Gates and the computer geeks who have invented everything that has elevated your life above an extremely bleak existence or guys who kick off all the time and start fights over girls? The latter would have been important back in the day to protect the tribe but nowadays their importance has been knocked back severely. I'm not denying that women probably do find aggressive, Neanderthal type men more attractive for evolutionary reasons. But is the 'purpose' of men to be like that? Only if you want society to go backwards.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tensor said:


> Wow, well done. The world needs more people like you, who are willing to stand up to patently dangerous children with Down syndrome or severe autism.


I don't think he meant retarded in the literal sense.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Ohh man, now it's getting good...


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> You weren't in that situation, so why judge me?


I'm tremendously insecure and need validation.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> *Only if you want society to go backwards.*


Nope, you're misquoting yourself now so I'LL help you.

"*Man* has surpassed biological evolution"
"Biological evolution is now secondary to technological and social evolution"

Doesn't matter how fast we can create the new iPhone, a century's worth of biological transformation can change every facet, every aspect, every notion that we consider a human characteristic.

Also Steve Jones is just offering theories with no concern for their basis in reality. If a guy says this "Whatever happens, Jones says, it is worth remembering that Darwin's beautiful theory has suffered a long history of abuse."

Whatever happens? Just refutes any basis of validity for anything you or he has been saying.

*Also need I remind you that evolution does not equate to faster, stronger, better.
* Evolution merely means development. If we are at our computers 90% of the day, how is the human anatomy going to change? Do we need to be as capable as if we were running after prey in the wild?

Evolution is circumstance and depending on societal and environmental changes. Why in fact, Neanderthals were *10% STRONGER* than our modern species.










Even I, Professor of SAS, lol) postulated this on these boards some time ago that the human race as we know it is becoming more feminized.

"The proportion of men aged 18-35 living at home with parents or relatives has doubled in the last 30 years. Meanwhile 36 percent of babies in the United States in 2004 were born to unmarried women. These statistics cut across all demographic groups.

Congress last year passed a law directing the Consumer Product Safety Commission to ban one of the estrogen additives, phthalates, from products sold for children as of August, 2009, including pacifiers and baby bottles."

"Estrogen contamination from products such as birth control and estrogen therapy has led to possible health concerns when consumed from drinking water sources. It is unhealthy for the human body, animals, and the environment, causing feminization in humans and the birth of more females."

The feminization of the human race. Next phase in evolution. Even you said it yourself, with "technology" these days, there's no longer any need for physical acuteness or strength as the green Earth once knew it. :teeth Mental capacity is REPLACING physical capabilities. THAT is evolution.

Oh man...I kill myself sometimes..


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So explain how you believe in god and evolution....


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> So explain how you believe in god and evolution....


I believe in God (aka higher power), not necessarily any one denominational God, I believe that wherever there is an effect, there had to be an original _cause_. Because cause without effect is impossible.

This is basic scientific law. And no extent in science can prove what caused energy to come into existence.

And I believe in the evolution of our species. I don't believe we were created perfect, I don't believe anything can be qualified as perfect because perfection is merely a circumstantial condition.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> I believe in God (aka higher power), not necessarily any one denominational God, I believe that wherever there is an effect, there had to be an original _cause_. Because cause without effect is impossible.
> 
> This is basic scientific law. And no extent in science can prove what caused energy to come into existence.
> 
> And I believe in the evolution of our species. I don't believe we were created perfect, I don't believe anything can be qualified as perfect because perfection is merely a circumstantial condition.


Yet you pray to this god. Basically you just swapped the big bang to suit your God idea.

And yet you seek perfection in everything and you fail to realize people come in many different forms.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Yet you pray to this god. Basically you just swapped the big bang to suit your God idea.
> 
> And yet you seek perfection in everything and you fail to realize people come in many different forms.


Nope didn't swap God with the Big Bang theory.

I am talking about the energy that fuels life to the Big Bang process.

I am saying that Pre Big Bang no science can provide explanation as to what initiated that energy to come into existence.

Get this: something cannot be create out of nothing. The Big Bang theory works with the process of how energy was transformed into matter.

What's the theory for explaining what energy was created out of?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> Nope didn't swap God with the Big Bang theory.
> 
> I am talking about the energy that fuels life to the Big Bang process.
> 
> ...


But who made God? Surely it must have been a dog.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> But who made God? Surely it must have been a dog.


That's the beauty of it my friend.

Science applies only to the natural world.

Supernatural is a bit trickier.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I see women with effeminate guys all the time. The same goes for more masculine guys. No one likes me though. I honestly think I'm just defective or something.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> *I believe in God (aka higher power), not necessarily any one denominational God, I believe that wherever there is an effect, there had to be an original cause. Because cause without effect is impossible.*
> 
> This is basic scientific law. And no extent in science can prove what caused energy to come into existence.
> 
> And I believe in the evolution of our species. I don't believe we were created perfect, I don't believe anything can be qualified as perfect because perfection is merely a circumstantial condition.


So, are you assuming that the "higher power" has always existed? Seeing as how you believe in cause and effect, you obviously can't defend that from a causality standpoint though, since one could always question the origin of that higher power. If time and space are contained within our universe, as a result of the big bang, what do you think cause and effect would be in a realm where there is no time? Where there is no before and after? Why would you assume that there is a higher power and not events which are beyond your human comprehension?


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> That's the beauty of it my friend.
> 
> Science applies only to the natural world.
> 
> Supernatural is a bit trickier.


Yes in that it doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> Nope, you're misquoting yourself now so I'LL help you.
> 
> "*Man* has surpassed biological evolution"
> "Biological evolution is now secondary to technological and social evolution"
> ...


This is ****ing painful now. Feel free to carry on arguing against a point of view that I don't actually have. Also if evolution doesn't equal better then how is it man's 'purpose' to be aggressive? Your strange little world view is so full of holes that its unreal. And can you name me one biological change that has occurred in mankind over the course of the last hundred years that has had as great an impact as industrialisation?


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> > Implying you can't defend yourself
> > Implying you can't raise your own damn kids just fine (if you can't, do us all a favor and don't get pregnant thanks)
> > Implying you can't live without a muscle-mass to support you
> > Implying women should go for meat-heads
> ...


yeah I think this is symptomatic of American culture tbh because women over here don't have the same venom towards wimpy men as American women seem to have. They find them less attractive than less wimpy men in general but have a fairly sympathetic attitude. I think the whole 'might is right' thing seems fairly ingrained in the culture over there (no offence to any Americans)


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Lazercarp1 said:


> yeah I think this is symptomatic of American culture tbh because women over here don't have the same venom towards wimpy men as American women seem to have. They find them less attractive than less wimpy men in general but have a fairly sympathetic attitude. I think the whole 'might is right' thing seems fairly ingrained in the culture over there (no offence to any Americans)


I agree with you but at the same time this also happens in Japan...where men are actually really feminine and can't seem to live up to the standards of women.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> I agree with you but at the same time this also happens in Japan...where men are actually really feminine and can't seem to live up to the standards of women.


yeah I don't think the women begrudge their existence for it in the same way though they probably just don't find it attractive. Americans generally seem to have a genuine hatred for anyone who is weaker/less successful than them (obv. doesn't apply to all of them but it definitely seems more prevalent).


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> I guess he missed the part where I said I embrace gender roles :stu
> 
> And believe me darling, if you knew me, I do the fighting. I am a pretty [email protected]#$ ugly s*on of a b**** if someone pisses me off to the point of *rage* (but none of you could pick up on that here I'm sure :lol). I have no tolerance for anyone who offends my family or I and I will give them a piece of something and make them feel like a worthless piece of crap.
> 
> I just need him to be able to do the same. It's only fair. Plus I think it's really attractive because when men get defensive, it's as if they're marking their territory. So romantic..:b


I feel you.

But when I see those guys who want to fight everyone just to prove they arent to be messed with are annoying beyond belief. I can stand THEM!!!

Your guy defending you is awesome, and the girl defending her man is legit. I think some girls who post on here are weak thinking a guy defending you is implying you are a damsel in distress.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazercarp1 said:


> btw I'm a 'wimpy' guy and have met women who are specifically into it. it's generally because they want a guy who'll be a doormat and they can order about though. I think its the type of guy that really domineering women go for


You hit the nail on the head, the only women who will go for wimpy men are DOMINEERING rude women, aka DOUG's girl in the hangover or NEW YORK from I lLOVE NEW YORK she got with tailor made's punk self. No respectable woman will put up with a man who cant even stand up for himself. PERIOD! You need to get with your equal.

Every wimpy guy I seen has the most domineering rude wife or GF, you need to have boundaries and confidence. Because to me wimpy guys lack belief in themselves to feel worthy enough to stand up for themselves and have power.

Myself and my girls I know cant respect a wimpy dude. You can leash him quick and toy around but at the end of the day you want your equal.

YOUTUBE TAILORMADE FROM I LOVE NEW YORK, HE IS THE DEFINITION A WIMP. AND BHUDDA ON THE SAME SHOW IS THE ANTITHESIS OF THAT, HE PUNKED TAILORMADE SO BAD THO.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> Yes in that it doesn't actually exist.


I find that evolutionists are often extremely narrow-minded while creationists are partly insane.

I'm glad I balance the best of both worlds.

If you don't have anything to back up your argument, there's pretty much no use in replying to me.

I can win one more debate in this thread, no problem :lol


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

cinnamonqueen said:


> You hit the nail on the head, the only women who will go for wimpy men are DOMINEERING rude women, aka DOUG's girl in the hangover or NEW YORK from I lLOVE NEW YORK she got with tailor made's punk self. No respectable woman will put up with a man who cant even stand up for himself. PERIOD! You need to get with your equal.
> 
> Every wimpy guy I seen has the most domineering rude wife or GF, you need to have boundaries and confidence. Because to me wimpy guys lack belief in themselves to feel worthy enough to stand up for themselves and have power.
> 
> ...


Your caps lock is giving me a f*cking headache..

So, if a women is okay with their man being a bit shaky in violent situations, or he is shy, she is disrespectful? Good job generalizing, obviously opinions are just non-existent in your little world.

I know a lot of wimpier guys who also got stuck with really terrible girls, but they eventually found women who treated them right.

I'd rather have a wimp than an idiotic brute.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


> So, are you assuming that the "higher power" has always existed? Seeing as how you believe in cause and effect, *you obviously can't defend that from a causality standpoint though*, since one could always question the origin of that higher power. If time and space are contained within our universe, as a result of the big bang, what do you think cause and effect would be in a realm where there is no time? Where there is no before and after? Why would you assume that there is a higher power and not events which are beyond your human comprehension?


I didn't assume any of those things and if you happened to miss my post to Dissonance, the supernatural realm is not contained by natural law, Newton's Third Law, or any kind of mathematical principle. That is my point.

We are living in the natural universe. We can observe the truth of it by logic and reasoning. _Something cannot be made of nothing_. These are the confines and limitations of* science*.

Science cannot explain the energy that was created to cause the Big Bang. Science negates ITSELF in that respect in that the general assumption is that there was an effect without a cause.

*??? >>Energy >> Big Bang >> Matter >> Expansion >> Universe
*
Science is telling us that one of the most important laws is that there is no effect without a cause but can anyone explain what came before the energy?

Nothing + Nothing = Nothing

I am not assuming anything about the *supernatural realm*, merely that whatever set something in motion was not within the confines of the natural state. _Super_natural, outside of our reasoning and that is as far as the truth can go within our human capacity.

Why for all we know, we are living in one big Hunger Games type arena, where we have a pretty f***ed up cycle of human life. I mean what is this circle of life after all where creatures eat eachother to survive? What gave us this capacity for_ morality_?

You cannot apply the same logic you use for the natural to the supernatural in any way at all. It requires a different type of mind than one that calculates distances and measures time in terms of relativity. Unfortunately that's where the evolutionist fails.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hint to all, it is a whole lot easier to critique natural law (science) than it is to even find yourself jumping to ANY conclusions about a _super_natural state.

Just as you can't measure human emotion or the capacity for love, you need to have a little bit of _faith_. :lol



cinnamonqueen said:


> You hit the nail on the head, the only women who will go for wimpy men are DOMINEERING rude women,


I used to be one of those women, since the age of 2, I've always had a defenseless male at my side, ordering him around, making him do as I pleased....in fact, I might still be that woman. =p Alpha females run in the blood.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Hint to all, it is a whole lot easier to critique natural law (science) than it is to even find yourself jumping to ANY conclusions about a _super_natural state.
> 
> I used to be one of those women, since the age of 2, I've always had a defenseless male at my side, ordering him around, making him do as I pleased....in fact, I might still be that woman. =p Alpha females run in the blood.


And you wonder why men keep their distance.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> And you wonder why men keep their distance.


The trick as an alpha female is to lure them by your innocence and naivety (of which is not hard to do if you have social anxiety), and then jump on them like a gazelle in the wild :bat

You see, I have my primitive instincts well intact. Notice the evolutionary tactics in play here. The bait and switch. :teeth


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

calichick said:


> The trick as an alpha female is to lure them by your innocence and naivety (of which is not hard to do if you have social anxiety), and then jump on them like a gazelle in the wild :bat
> 
> You see, I have my primitive instincts well intact. Notice the evolutionary tactics in play here. The bait and switch. :teeth


And you claim you have social anxiety...:roll


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Their perception of wimpy may not fit into the same category as yours OP. Perhaps they might even think you're brave for choosing to be polite and considerate to those who don't even deserve it, for showing compassion is much more difficult, not to mention draining, than letting your emotions and anger get the better of you. Quite often girls who are too shallow to realize this, pass up on a lot of really great guys, and then they end up in a relationship with some jerk who cheats on her, and she complains that chivalry is dead, etc.


If it's any consolation, opposites quite often do attract, and perhaps you'll find a strong willed girl, who thinks your shyness is adorable. She could be the Helga to your Arnold, call it what you will. You can even joke around with her and when some guy makes fun of you and she talks back to him and defends you, you can say: "Wow... She's going to fight my battles for me! "

Perhaps nothing that silly, yet you get the gist of it. I wouldn't be so quick to assume just because you're scrawny and weak, that you'll never get to experience love, I quite often see skinny, shy, considerate guys in relationships. They often make up for their lack of "alpha male" demeanor with other qualities, be it having an entertaining/funny personality, intelligence, good ethics or values, etc.

Different women, like different type of men, same as you are interested in different type of women.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> And you claim you have social anxiety...:roll


you should change your name to Anticalichick

If I was a religion, you would be the Antichrist :clap

This person Hadron should read my many 'articles' on the misconception of outsiders (in this case an insider) towards believing that social anxiety is part of your personality.

SA is an illness, an affectation. Used this example before, if it was comparable to physical ailments, it would be a fungus on your body. It doesn't say what texture or type or color your skin is, aka people with SA come in all different types of personalities. . . Though because it is mental related, people aren't that clever towards distinguishing the two. They become inseparable.

Hard to understand or not too bad? I feel like when I'm having a discussion on these boards I need to simplify to layman's terms....:b


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

little girl You are really pathetic to even qoute me again, you keep showing up in my inbox. I dont care about your opinion or anything you have to say,absolutely nobody does. Go find somebody else to notice you. You fail to exist to anyone.

I am not even going to qoute you so u can see this BUT SINCE UR A TROLL U WILL FIND UR WAY HERE.

You need to find something else to do other than coming back to qoute ppl who dont give a ish about you. I didnt even read what you wrote, but dont qoute me again and fill my inbox with a notification with your worthless words. Anyways even if you qoute me again am not going to see it because you are that worthless to me. Bums get blocked, therefore your blocked.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

cinnamonqueen said:


> little girl You are really pathetic to even qoute me again, you keep showing up in my inbox. I dont care about your opinion or anything you have to say,absolutely nobody does. Go find somebody else to notice you. You fail to exist to anyone.
> 
> I am not even going to qoute you so u can see this BUT SINCE UR A TROLL U WILL FIND UR WAY HERE.
> 
> You need to find something else to do other than coming back to qoute ppl who dont give a ish about you. I didnt even read what you wrote, but dont qoute me again and fill my inbox with a notification with your worthless words. Anyways even if you qoute me again am not going to see it because you are that worthless to me. Bums get blocked, therefore your blocked.


Look at it this way Cqueen, she cares about you if she takes the time to PM you.

anyways, good night again all...I hope I enlightened some if not all. . .


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

calichick said:


> you should change your name to Anticalichick
> 
> If I was a religion, you would be the Antichrist :clap
> 
> ...


Lol, actually, I've never disagreed with you on anything. I just think you are writing everything in order to wind people up, hence my suspicion that you are a troll.

Also, I find it hard to believe that a person who claims to be so blatantly manipulative in real life has social anxiety.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> Also, I find it hard to believe that a person who claims to be so blatantly manipulative in real life has social anxiety.


people here also have a hard time believing someone that is physically beautiful could in real life have social anxiety.

I wouldn't say perception is the best quality around these woods. :lol

but seriously, are you a member of my hate club? Can I join as well during that time of the month?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

calichick said:


> people here also have a hard time believing someone that is physically beautiful could in real life have social anxiety.
> 
> I wouldn't say perception is the best quality around these woods. :lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, right, but if you really did have social anxiety, you wouldn't convey the traits of your "alpha" personality. Something that you claim to do. I really don't know what kind of mental disorder you have, but you sure as hell don't have social anxiety!

And yes darling, I'm now officially joining your hate club.:roll (eye rolling meaning sarcasm)


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

*This thread is done.*


----------

